# Flounder lights



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I designed some for gigging on foot. You can buy them on Oznium.com they are Eclipse 20 or 50 watt LEDs in an aluminum housing. 
For a light rack on a boat a local guy here in Texas makes a nice product. Look up Jerry’s LEDs in Edna, Texas.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Tarponfisher92 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knew of the best way to rig or the best light options for founder gigging. I have a 2014 Skimmer Skiff side console.


Check this site out.. those FP5000 lights look like a good product. There’s a video of them on there and pictures of how people rigged theirs. I’d recommend pvc since it flexes.

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

They come with flat lenses for flood and convex for spot. I drew up designs for the housing that has threads to receive 1” PVC threads or mount on a light bar with a removeabke aluminum bracket. 
https://www.oznium.com/super-bright-10w-20w-led-spotlight
Jerry’s LEDs made 15 miles from my hometown
https://www.ebay.com/p/LED-Flounder-Gigging-Light-3000-Lumens-Head-With-Snap-on-Mount/1431438614


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting tha Smack. How many of your buddy's do you need to get a good flood? Will a typical TM battery be enough to power them AND the TM? I've been itching to get a setup for quite some time. Good topic OP.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Megalops said:


> Thanks for posting tha Smack. How many of your buddy's do you need to get a good flood? Will a typical TM battery be enough to power them AND the TM? I've been itching to get a setup for quite some time. Good topic OP.


There are so many options, I would call Jerry and discuss what you want ftom your setup. He does not just sell LEDs he actually uses them and tests them on his own boat. 
He has some heads with three different colors on one heat sink so you can select either cool white, warm white or green depending on water/wind conditions. You can see several boat setups and wade gigging setups on his Facebook page.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

So these lights are made in my neck of the woods and people around here love them for shrimping. I’ve been trying to find a light that could double as a flounder and shrimp light instead of have two different setups. 

https://www.marker69.com/product/fishing-shrimping-light-for-sale/


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I've used Loomis LED on a home made wooden quick release for my trolling motor puck.


----------



## Tarponfisher92 (Jul 23, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Check this site out.. those FP5000 lights look like a good product. There’s a video of them on there and pictures of how people rigged theirs. I’d recommend pvc since it flexes.
> 
> http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html


Yeah I’m gonna shop around since flounder season is upon us. My boats only a 14.6 so I don’t need anything to big. But that site looks good and the lights are super bright


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

WillW said:


> I've used Loomis LED on a home made wooden quick release for my trolling motor puck.


Have always been a fan of @LWalker 's setup on his old skiff.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

yobata said:


> Have always been a fan of @LWalker 's setup on his old skiff.
> View attachment 18336
> View attachment 18337
> View attachment 18338


that looks awesome. What kind of lights are those and how many lumens?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

These were my competition and he won because his are the lightest out there due to being epoxied and recessed right on an aluminum heat sink.

These are for corners and dead center underwater.








The second one is Cool White, Warm White and Green all on one heat sink so you can switch colors for different water clarity. Neat idea!








Look at the ones mounted above water on the rack too! The round ones are running lights.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

g8rfly said:


> that looks awesome. What kind of lights are those and how many lumens?


I'm not completely sure what he used exactly, but I loved the quick release mounting method!


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

ultimately your set-up depends on how deep financially you wanna go and how much time will actually be spent gigging.for an occasional trip keep it simple.if you are planning on going a lot it might be worth it to get some led lights and rig something up to fit your needs,and boat.i used to go a lot,not so much anymore.here's what works for me ...the lights i used to use were the cheap starfire "test tube" halogen lights.they are inexpensive and actually quite bright.my neighbor rigged me up 3 home made glass tube led's last year which are even better...(fresh flounder fillets go a long way w/ the neighbors)he bought the bulbs and glass tubes online somewhere,i think lumens.com?hang them off the side of the boat just under the surface and use a basic carpentry spring clamp on the edges of gunnels/bow where you want them.when i p/u and run i put them in a cut down 12" long pool noodle,flip them on the deck and go to next area.you can run 3 lights off a regular size deep cycle battery all night.i bring an extra one and put it on the deck w/ an old towel underneath.i'm old so i just stand on the bow and use the trolling motor to cruise along and search.i have gigged literally hundreds of flounder over the last 30+ years and this set up is all ive ever needed...mainly weeknight 2-3hr trips for a few nice fish...and for all you haters out there...flounder is one of my favorite fish to target whether its hook-n-line in the summer or gigging during the fall run and the only inshore fish i keep!yes,they all get eaten by my family w/ the occasional bag to the neighbor!here's a pic from last fall's run...5 min from home on a 2hr trip.they will be moving soon and i'm ready!


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

I’d been kicking around the idea of getting out and doing this again when this thread started. These rigs have come a long way since I quit messing with it. We used to fasten a Q-beam bulb to the lid inside a glass salt shaker. Then fastened the shaker to the end of a piece of PVC w/ clamps and a piece of radiator hose. I just ordered a light from Jerry but I can’t stay up as late as I used to. Guess we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hardluk81 said:


> I’d been kicking around the idea of getting out and doing this again when this thread started. These rigs have come a long way since I quit messing with it. We used to fasten a Q-beam bulb to the lid inside a glass salt shaker. Then fastened the shaker to the end of a piece of PVC w/ clamps and a piece of radiator hose. I just ordered a light from Jerry but I can’t stay up as late as I used to. Guess we’ll see how it goes.


That sounds like a very original idea with the salt shaker! 
I grew up gigging with single mantle Coleman gas lanterns and we folded tinfoil and wrapped the back half of the globe to make a reflective shield and ran a wire coat hanger around the top and bottom with a piece of water hose in the middle for a handle. We gigged hundreds and hundreds that way but if one splashed the globe it usually shattered and was game over. The heat and bugs were horrible and the mantles always needed replacing, they had to be filled with fuel, lit in the wind and pumped constantly. When LEDs came out I was first on the bandwagon!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

You can gig these from your bow? I've always just dragged the boat behind me and waded. Have lost a few flounder that were gigged but got lose when I tried to lift them up, so now I always place my other hand under them and hold onto the points of the gig on the other side


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

yobata said:


> You can gig these from your bow? I've always just dragged the boat behind me and waded. Have lost a few flounder that were gigged but got lose when I tried to lift them up, so now I always place my other hand under them and hold onto the points of the gig on the other side


That’s the way a lot of people gig, especially commercial giggers. 
I prefer to wade gig. If you gig off a boat you need a stainless allthread gig or barbed gig to lift them without them flopping off. You would be surprised how well a single, double, triple point allthread holds. You have to stand on the flounder to get it off or use a slotted box to pull the gig out.


----------

